# BFP Two Weeks After I Thought I Had My Period



## YoYumYum

So I think this is a BFP announcement, but I'm not sure. I ovulated on CD 24 like usual, but then 10 dpo I got what I thought was my period. It was pretty light, but I'm usually pretty light. I thought it was back to the drawing board for another cycle, but now 14 days after I thought I had my period I have had sore breasts, nausea and fatigue. So I took 2 tests last night and one this morning and all are all very strongly positive.

So, am I pregnant? I guess what I thought was my period could of been implantation bleeding. I was pregnant once before about 10 months ago which ended in a MC, and I don't remember such intense implantation bleeding that time.

Thanks for letting me ask my question. I really hope I am pregnant and I really hope we can make it the whole way this time.


----------



## MIKAoKendra

I'm not an expert, but if the tests are strong positives then I'm sure you are!! Everyone is different! So it's definitely possible! CONGRATS to you!!!!! :) :) If your really bothered still I suggest taking a digital!!

Happy and Healthy 9 Months!!!


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Congrats


----------



## Groovychick

Congratulations hun! :flower:


----------



## dreamofabean

Congrats!!x


----------



## sabby52

Congrats :)


----------



## SugarFairy

Congrats sweetie x
If you're worried speak to your doctor. Some women do still have AF while pregnant


----------



## jacks mummy

It could be that you are having twins, my sister in law got pregnant and had a really bad bleed and thought she had had a m/c but 6weeks later had a scan because she was still getting bfp's and was told she was having twins! And the bleeding was because of that! Good luck hun xx


----------



## crythreetears

Congrats!!


----------



## baby05

Congratulations!


----------



## dragondrums

Congratulations! H&h 9 mths to you.


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## YoYumYum

Thanks for replies ladies. I'm going to consider myself pregnant. What a crazy ride since the m/c 9 months ago. Hope this ones makes it. Good luck to all you too.


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!! :flower:


----------



## polo_princess

Congratulations on your :bfp:


----------



## v2007

Congratulations.

V xxxx


----------



## ~Krissy~

It sounds like your pregnant! :) Give the Dr a call so you can get in a for a scan but most of the time, early bleeding can be normal for many women.

Congrats!


----------



## FEDup1981

Congratulations!!! x


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

*Congrats on your 
Have a healthy & happy 9 months!

xxxx*​


----------



## Damita

Congrats!


----------



## DolceBella

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## janeybaby

Hi hun congrats on your BFP

It is possible to have an AF style bleed around implantation! When I had my youngest who I 6 now I had my AF 2 weeks before my wedding day (phew I thought) but a day before the big day I started bleeding again, it was more than spotting but not as heavy as an AF (still heavy enough for a tampon/pad) and lasted 4 days. A few weeks later I felt sick, sore boobs and had the desire to take a test (expecting a BFN as AF wasn't due) I had the strongest of BFP's :D. All scans and measurments troughout my pregnancy said plus 3 weeks from the EDD which was based on last AF. My waters broke 3 weeks earlier than the origanal due date too so that second bleed could well have been implantation :D


----------



## lucy_x

congratulations :flower:


----------



## CandyBaby

Hi YoYumYum, Congratulations!!! I have a questionf for you if you don't mind!!??? Did you get any BFN's before you got your BFP??


----------



## Scamp

A line is a line hun so congrats :happydance:
x


----------



## dizzy65

congratss


----------



## YoYumYum

CandyBaby said:


> Hi YoYumYum, Congratulations!!! I have a questionf for you if you don't mind!!??? Did you get any BFN's before you got your BFP??

NO, there were no BFN's, because I wasn't going to do a HPT until the day I expected my period. Since I thought my period came, I never did a HPT until 2 weeks later when I started to do my OPK's. They were showing up positive and I had a lot of symptoms, so I did a HPT.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## pinkydinky

congrats on your bfp!! :flower::baby::flower:


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Congratulations!


----------



## YoYumYum

Well PinkyDinky what date was your period and do you know your ovulation date? The biggest symptom that led me to test with an HPT was sore breasts, followed by fatigue and nausea. But all women are different. Best wishes for your test on Friday. I can relate with how frustrating it is every cycle.

We had our first scan at 9.1 yesterday and so far, so good. Not twins, which I was wondering if it was based on how sick I am. We lost the last one in week 8 so very thankful we'd made it past that point this time, and praying to make it the whole way.

Best of luck to all.


----------



## massacubano

I love your username cute!

&

congrats :bfp: :dance:


----------



## MiBebe

That's implantation bleeding, which I got with my first baby. I thought it was my period too, but nope it was a baby!


----------



## cole2009

Congrats, and a happy and healthy 9 mos. 2 u.


----------

